# 5065m



## JCehan (Mar 23, 2011)

Today I stoped cutting to cross a shell road, when I went to put the PTO on nothing and no forward or reverse. Service alert light came on???


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

JCehan said:


> Today I stoped cutting to cross a shell road, when I went to put the PTO on nothing and no forward or reverse. Service alert light came on???


Service Alert Indicator Illuminates when a malfunction occurs (review error message in Information Display). *If necessary, have John Deere dealer diagnose vehicle.*


What was displayed in the Information Display? Displays speedometer, hour meter, PTO speed, transmission speed selection (Hi, Lo, or R) (if equipped), *diagnostic trouble codes (if equipped), and on-board diagnostics (if equipped) information.*

How many hours on the unit?
Did you check your hydraulic fluid level?
When was the last time you changed the fluid and cleaned the screen?

Do you have the 540/540e option on your pto?


----------



## JCehan (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Paul, I had My Local Deere Tech look at it. He found a bad relay. Quick change out back to cutting.

Joey


----------

